# Patricio Pitbull Freire calls for Bellator performance bonuses



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was probably the single best idea the UFC org came up with to enhance their employees' performance and to discourage taking dives. 



> What is the biggest difference between the UFC and Bellator? It's the performance bonuses, says featherweight champion Patricio "Pitbull" Freire. He feels, a bonus system comparable to the UFC's could be a complete game changer for Bellator and MMA in general.
> Tweet (18) Share (2)
> Pin
> 
> ...


----------

